# Holy Hotness! Thanks Richtee!!!



## monstah (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a chance to try Richtee's "Smitty's 6-15 ground hot pepper mix" this week.

He says it's called 6-15, because after 6 beers and 15 minutes, you can breathe again! BOY, WAS HE RIGHT!!! I'm not a fan of the hot stuff, but I had to try just the tiniest amount on the end of my finger, and my head nearly blew off my shoulders! It took a good 24 hours before I could feel my tongue again.

I gave the rest to a friend of mine who loves spicy heat, and he put it on his popcorn and absolutely loved it!

Hoooo-Daddy, that was one spicy meatball!

Don't know if Richtee is willing to share the recipe, but I had to give a public shout-out for him... thanks again Richtee!


----------



## richtee (Nov 2, 2007)

Hahahaha... WHIMP! But seriously, the bro-in-law would like to market it in small amounts. he grows all his own stuff and dearly loves to make it. A passion..like we all have for some things, eh.  And it's not JUST hot... it's a blend of several peppers...Thai, MEx, Hungarian, black and garlic and onion too. Anyone interested it a sample, I'll be glad to mail one out. And as the new batch is about in, I'll ask him about larger quans. I got 4 Oz last year and still have about .5 Z left...:{)

Thanks for the kinds words Matt.. Smitty's gonna freak whan I send this to him. Matter of fact he SHOULD be on here...Hmmm


Richtee


----------



## monstah (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be the first to own up to being a WIMP when it comes to heat!

Somebody call me a WAAAAAAAAmbulance!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

I like heat but self inflicted pain is out of the question!


----------



## dionysus (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me .... if it doesn't bring tears to your eyes, it's NOT HOT ENOUGH !!!!


----------



## flattop (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the heat alot. However the stuff that is nothing but heat and no flavor is a waste of time. Sounds like this is some good stuff if it's good on popcorn lol.

If the offer is still good I'd love a sample gallon


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!...Sounds like something I'd like to try!...

Also sounds like you'd need an eyedropper in order to not get too much in a recipe!...

But then...I sometimes drink Cayenne Tea for the ticker!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like you found a sucker to try it Richtee!

I know better!








I'm just bustin' Monstah!


----------



## richtee (Nov 3, 2007)

PM me yer address<es>. It's a powder, and I can only give away about 1/2 oz


----------



## shawnr5 (Nov 3, 2007)

It sounds like some good stuff. Do you use the rocoto peppers? I love 'em when I can find 'em. I usually have to stick with habaneros.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Richtee, thanks for the sample. I was eating it off my finger tips when I first got it and I must say it is "E to the T". Stuff has got the initial flavor followed by the kick that covers your entire tongue. Great stuff dusted on nacho chips.


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow...good review from the pepper dude!  Smitty will be happy!Thanks for your respected opinion Rich!


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the sample Rich,
I told you my thoughts on it. It is great stuff. Excellent flavor and then the heat kicks in. Can be used for so many things. Thanks Again.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 27, 2007)

Richtee:

Just got my sample of 6-15.  

Had a cut that wasn't healing and sprinkled a little on it.  After being resuscitated, I woke to find the cut was fused shut, as if miraculously closed with a laser beam.  

While still in the hospital, I heard that some 6-15 was missing from inventory.  Rumor has it that it is secretly being made into a WMD, for some third world country.  At this time, no word from the UN Inspectors.  

I need to add that I had a split in the end of my offset smoker.  Sprinkled on a little 6-15, spritzed with AJ/Capt. Morgan Rum, and watched it weld itself shut, right before my very eyes.  

OK, the truth.  I am not exactly a pansy, but still, can not take great heat in my food.  6-15 is certainly hotter than I would have been able to handle, in anything more than a modest amount.  Anything more than a taste test.  But taste, I did. 

On the first taste, what surprised me was the great flavor, not the heat.  A flavor that was actually coming out, in spite of the heat.  I found this unusual.  Frequently, there is heat, just for heat's sake.  This actually had flavor and tasted good.  Hot, yes!  But, not 'killer harsh'.  I had taken in about the tip of a teaspoon and was both, still alive and enjoying it.  Go figure!!

I waited a while and had a bigger taste.  Once again, same thing.  Amazing but each time, as the flavor and warmth subsided, I found myself wanting another taste.  This darned stuff was delicious and could easily become addicting.  

I am learning to love Chipotle and various other chili's/peppers.  But,  6-15 ranks right up there with the best.  I had asked for just enough to dunk the tip of my finger in.  I simply wanted to taste it.  Now I am glad you sent a little more.  Even after my testing, I have enough left to actually try something with, and am anxious to do so.  As 6-15 cooks down, I have a feeling it is going to be fantastic.

This stuff is great and I don't know why it wouldn't sell.  I for one, would certainly buy it.  And, will do so, the minute you let me know that more is available.

Thanks again,

Skip


----------



## richtee (Nov 27, 2007)

Hahaha... Glad you liked it And it does mellow a bit when cooked. I did some "cheater's pepperoni" and was a great mix with a little fennel and CBP. The Hott Butt was really delicious as well. But straight.. yeah, it's got a kick!

Word is...Christmas time on the new batch. I have gone thru a half lb. or so this year, and can see that increasing!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 27, 2007)

I am impressed.  It is great stuff.  Please put me on the list and count me in for the next batch.

Skip


----------



## richtee (Nov 27, 2007)

Yer first in line  :{)


----------

